# Bms for nissan leaf batterys?



## scooter (Mar 14, 2014)

Boxster-warp said:


> Hello
> I need bms for mine ev project.
> 52-56 Nissan leaf batteries should be inserted.
> 
> ...


 If you PM me I can help with your Leaf battery BMS project.


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

scooter said:


> If you PM me I can help with your Leaf battery BMS project.



I too am interested in a BMS for Leaf batteries. Can you simply post your advice. I am sure that there are many more who have the same concern.
If you have a product already in hand I'd like to hear about that too. Have you done any testing or is this not yet developed? How many cells can you handle? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fatt Vette (Oct 31, 2011)

Boxster-warp said:


> Hello
> I need bms for mine ev project.
> 52-56 Nissan leaf batteries should be inserted.
> 
> ...


I am using Leaf battery modules without a BMS. As I start to add more modules, I plan to use this:

http://hybridautocenter.com/HAC4/in...g&cid=15&name=bms-other-components&Itemid=605

This is the vendor from which I purchased my modules. They have been very helpful with parts, advice and suggestions.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

For these, I'd say go with an Orion BMS, as they're easy to install using a wire harness.


----------



## scooter (Mar 14, 2014)

Boxster-warp said:


> Hello
> I need bms for mine ev project.
> 52-56 Nissan leaf batteries should be inserted.
> 
> ...


 If you use two strings of Leaf cells in parallel, you will need a Orion BMS for each string. That is too expensive. Using a cheaper Mini BMS will be easier and will still provide the HV and LV protection you need.


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
Thanks for the answers.

A friend has I mean should connect two Nissan leaf batteries in parallel.
Because a leaf battery, actually, a double one is with her 3 connections I need two bms connections per battery.

Then this would be with 2x28 leaf batteries bms with 56 connections.

I hope this is intended properly(right)?

Whether now Orion bms or Mini bms, there I am not sure yet.

This should cable in Orion bms not be so great,
Importantly it is functioned(worked) for me really with the leaf cells.
Greetings Ralf


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Just my 2 cents.... I see a lot of discussion about using 2 or 3 "strings" of leaf modules in parallel and then trying to work a BMS around it. This doesn't at all seem the right way to be approaching things.

Whether or not an active BMS is used, surely best practice is to buddy up sets of modules together. (Including the centre terminals) This leaves just one string of larger cells, so if you do feel the need to use a BMS, you can minimise the complexity and cost. 

These modules are so easy to work with and re-configure, I can't see a reason not to do this


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello favguy
I do not know it now whether I has properly understood?

If you mean one should go without bms,
or do you mean Mini bms is easier(simpler)?

Simply to be put(stopped) favorable bms would be perfect for me.
Because I a novice am in the area(field), however, it would be perfect very importantly bms and would have balanced really.
Greetings Ralf


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi,
I'm not commenting on BMS at all really, personally I'm hoping not to use one at all, but that is personal choice and if it turns out the battery won't stay balanced (which I doubt) I'll add one later.

My point was it is better practice to use one string of cells, if necessary made up of pairs, or triples of cells/modules. This way you only need a smaller BMS if you do choose to use one.


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
I want Not over 230v max with the batterypack

I want Build the Car with an netgain 1400ah controller.

So i take 50-56 nissan leaf batterys in the Car.
Two Strings, 2x28 batterys.

I Must Look at the weight from the Car.

The Batterie Packs Are in the front, middle and rear.

I think bms is safer for me as a layman.
I would not always like to develop(remove) the batteries to balance.
I hope also this the batteries with bms longer hold.

Has seen your rebuilding, first-class.
Greetings Ralf


----------



## fishanderson (Feb 3, 2020)

favguy said:


> Hi,
> I'm not commenting on BMS at all really, personally I'm hoping not to use one at all, but that is personal choice and if it turns out the battery won't stay balanced (which I doubt) I'll add one later.
> 
> My point was it is better practice to use one string of cells, if necessary made up of pairs, or triples of cells/modules. This way you only need a smaller BMS if you do choose to use one.


so you don't have to use BMS then ? i am new to all this too and i am trying to do the same but have to sets of battery's 24 at front 24 in back in a series cheers fish


----------



## kingofl337 (Mar 31, 2020)

Why don't people use the Leaf BMS via CANBUS? I was under the impression we can control balancing and read cell voltage.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

kingofl337 said:


> Why don't people use the Leaf BMS via CANBUS? I was under the impression we can control balancing and read cell voltage.


There is as-of-yet no purchasable box that you can use to control the Leaf BMS. The CAN protocol has been reverse-engineered by some, but the extent to which that information has been released, or is in an easily reproducible form is...well, limited.

Specifically, there's no working open-source code that I'm aware of for controlling any of the Leaf bits. There are _fragments_ here and there that people have come up with for their specific project, but none are particularly general/portable.

As for the original post from six years ago, another option is the Thunderstruck BMS.


----------



## kingofl337 (Mar 31, 2020)

There is this guy...

https://www.electricboxster.com/components


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

There's a real good chance I just didn't understand the code well enough, but I couldn't find a way to actually make the BMS do anything useful with regard to controlling charge rates or cutoff with that code. Looking again, I think it speaks to a Thunderstruck EVCC, which would be great (if you're using a charger that it works with).

That's actually not a bad place to start. If one were to decouple the Leaf BMS code from the charge controller code, one could write adapters for other chargers/controllers with a simple switch to choose which to use...


----------



## mainiac (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a Lithiumate BMS to sell and enough cell boards for 48V if interested. It seems to be one of the few that makes parallels packs easier. Lithiumate™ Pro BMS master - Elithion


----------

